# Awesome pen holder with turned pen ofcourse lol



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, a couple weeks ago i thought about making a desk accessory for one of my pens and this is what i came up with, you cant take the pen with you but its fully functional at your desk and hold business cards..

Im not advertising, i had to use someones card for the photo. and who elses would i use lol

Base is marble wood, pen is Continental gold plated with Cocobolo wood, friction polish on pen, and semi gloss poly on base, what do you think??


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool!!! What's the black thing under the pen for?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's really cool! I'm still in awe over some of pens on this site.

Mark


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

that is very nice Dema and you turn a very good looking pen.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That's cool!!! What's the black thing under the pen for?


It's to.cover up a booboo, I drilled a hole to mount the thing all the way through, so I turned that little finial to.cover it up, decoration... Lol


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> It's to.cover up a booboo, I drilled a hole to mount the thing all the way through, so I turned that little finial to.cover it up, decoration... Lol


You could of left it open for another pen? No? 
Either way it's nice.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You could of left it open for another pen? No?
> Either way it's nice.


lol, could have, but i didnt think of it then and started to mess with it, got to a point were i made it worse and decided to just make a finial. Got your attention didnt it :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> lol, could have, but i didnt think of it then and started to mess with it, got to a point were i made it worse and decided to just make a finial. Got your attention didnt it :laughing:


I was just curious. That's all. Lol


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Even though you did mess up it still looks great.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's slick!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I like it, great photos too.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats way cool. I bet you could sell a ton of those to people with desk jobs.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Thats way cool. I bet you could sell a ton of those to people with desk jobs.:thumbsup:


Lol, for sure


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats really nice
i might steal that idea :yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great, Dema -- very nice project.



RusDemka said:


> lol, could have, but i didnt think of it then and started to mess with it, got to a point were i made it worse and decided to just make a finial. Got your attention didnt it :laughing:


I thought it was a place-holder for the clock mechanism you were planning to put in there ... like THIS one, or maybe one that's a bit smaller.

A desk set with business cards, a pen, and a clock ... now *that's* a desk set :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Looks great, Dema -- very nice project.
> 
> I thought it was a place-holder for the clock mechanism you were planning to put in there ... like THIS one, or maybe one that's a bit smaller.
> 
> A desk set with business cards, a pen, and a clock ... now that's a desk set :thumbsup:


I did think about it, but the pen hardware were already pressed together and I think width wouldn't allow for a clock, but next one for sure will have a clock...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I did think about it, but the pen hardware were already pressed together and I think width wouldn't allow for a clock, but next one for sure will have a clock...


PennState also have THIS one, only needs a 15/16ths diameter hole -- looks like that would fit the design nicely


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> PennState also have THIS one, only needs a 15/16ths diameter hole -- looks like that would fit the design nicely


Ooo yes it would, ill have to get a couple on my next order. Thanks Duncan


----------



## MBS600 (Sep 28, 2012)

Another option and depending on the user, you could epoxy a rare earth magnet to hold paper clips. 

Looks great Dema!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MBS600 said:


> Another option and depending on the user, you could epoxy a rare earth magnet to hold paper clips.
> 
> Looks great Dema!


Yes, very nice item. :thumbsup:

Building on MBS600, if you drill the hole from underneath or the back and stop e.g., 1/16in from the front, then install the magnet, you will have a hidden paper clip holder.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Darn Perty!  But don't think you can trade that for my DC!! LOL


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Darn Perty!  But don't think you can trade that for my DC!! LOL


 
:laughing:


----------

